# Slow down output of filter



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

I have a fluval 405 and the output flow is really strong.
I have already moved the black lever midway as per instruction on the manual. But it is still too strong.

Any suggestions on how to lower the flow on the output?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Why not put an intake strainer on the return, this would in my opinion disfuse the return with out slowing the filter down.


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> Why not put an intake strainer on the return, this would in my opinion disfuse the return with out slowing the filter down.


Intake strainer? Like a sponge?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nope, strainer like on the intake hose. Please see the link below. Decided to just post the picture, but the link takes you to the entire product.










Fluval Intake Strainer for Fluval 304 / 305 - 404 / 405 Aquarium Canister Filter Parts


----------



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh, I see. It would break up the flow into different directions. I try to get one and see how it works.

Thanks!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

You're welcome, I would check to see if you have a spare that came with the filter. And if it does work as desired could possibly check to see about turning the flow rate back up. turning the flow rate down isn't very good for a filter even though they are designed to do so. Someone can correct me if I am wrong but the only thing turning the flow rate down does is restrict the intake, which means the motor is still pumping the same.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Isn't there a valve on the intake and output sides? Adjust both in the same position. I've never used one before but all of my canisters have them both...so did my FX5.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Isn't there a valve on the intake and output sides? Adjust both in the same position. I've never used one before but all of my canisters have them both...so did my FX5.


I read somewhere that reducing the intake of a pump/filter has the potential to shorten it's life, does that sound right? hate to think I'm giving miss information.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mec102778 said:


> I read somewhere that reducing the intake of a pump/filter has the potential to shorten it's life, does that sound right? hate to think I'm giving miss information.


Personally, I think that is all theoretical and may apply to extreme situations where you're taking 100% opening and reducing it to 25%. The valve is there for a reason.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agree with jrman.It should do just fine.If those dont help,could you attach a spraybar?I have spraybars with both my canisters and have the outflow pointed to the glass and angled slightly down.Seems to make the fish feel better and not get swooshed everywhere,and still have great filtration.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Agree with jrman.It should do just fine.If those dont help,could you attach a spraybar?I have spraybars with both my canisters and have the outflow pointed to the glass and angled slightly down.Seems to make the fish feel better and not get swooshed everywhere,and still have great filtration.


That worked for me too.


----------



## jyy (Feb 21, 2011)

One thing I was thinking of was "diffusion towers", pieces of 1.5-2" PVC running top to bottom like logs sticking up, with lots of holes, either painted brown/black or wrapped in plastic vines to help disguise the PVC. That's dirt cheap and has potential to look good.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> I have spraybars with both my canisters and have the outflow pointed to the glass and angled slightly down.Seems to make the fish feel better and not get swooshed everywhere,and still have great filtration.


Same way and place I put all of mine. Seems to work fine.


----------

